

Show HN: Weekend project - VS2010 CoffeeScript syntax highlighting - chrisb
https://github.com/chrisdunelm/CoffeeLite

======
benatkin
I added it here: [https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/Text-
editor-...](https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/Text-editor-
plugins)

Nice to see CoffeeScript support in so many different environments!

~~~
chrisb
Thanks :)

------
statictype
How is Window's support for CoffeeScript? Does the compiler run on Windows?

What I would really like is to be able to run the compiler from code, allowing
me to keep .coffee files on the server and compile/cache them into javascript
when browsers request them.

~~~
chrisb
Not quite what you are asking for, but I've recently started using the Chirpy
VS add-in (chirpy.codeplex.com). It comiles CoffeeScript on save in VS,
producing one readable and one minified js version.

It also handles .less, but I haven't used this yet.

------
sirclueless
Holy crap, is it just me or is there is an absurd amount of code in that
project for what it does?

~~~
kevingadd
What do you expect? To implement syntax highlighting, you basically need a
full parsing and lexing engine, and you need to communicate with the actual
editor so that it knows how to color and lay out the source code.

